# 2008 NCEES Errata



## surferfl7 (Apr 6, 2014)

Could some one please pm me the errata for the 2008 NCEES Sample problems. It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 6, 2014)

try contacting this guy.

http://engineerboards.com/?showtopic=22650


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> try contacting this guy.
> 
> http://engineerboards.com/?showtopic=22650






I'm just "this guy"?


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

My bad ptato


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> My bad ptato




I'm just teasing with you NJ.  I just e-mailed the errata to surfer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

You're an good man ptato


----------



## surferfl7 (Apr 7, 2014)

Appreciate it guys


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 7, 2014)

You got it. Good luck on Friday.


----------



## Michael Frolov (Jun 7, 2014)

In case anyone is having difficulty locating the Errata, please reference the NCEES website. I have provided the link below:

http://ncees.org/exams/study-materials/study-materials-errata/

Good luck.


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 9, 2014)

Michael Frolov said:


> In case anyone is having difficulty locating the Errata, please reference the NCEES website. I have provided the link below:
> 
> http://ncees.org/exams/study-materials/study-materials-errata/
> 
> Good luck.




Thanks MF. However, the question was in specific regard to the 2008 errata which is no longer available on NCEES's website. Again, I have it if anyone needs it.


----------



## CE_Gator (Oct 10, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> Michael Frolov said:
> 
> 
> > In case anyone is having difficulty locating the Errata, please reference the NCEES website. I have provided the link below:
> ...




May I get a copy of the 2008 errata? Thanks.


----------

